# Child Slavery Ring Uncovered In U.K.



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Two dozen persons have been arrested in what British Police say is child slavery ring operating between England and Romania.

Six children aged under 10 were rescued in the pre-dawn raids and taken into care, after they had been forced to steal and beg on London streets and on pubic transport Scotland Yard said in a statement.
Hundreds of police from forces in England and Romania were involved in the operation, codenamed Caddy, at several addresses in Slough, west London.
Authorities believe they have smashed a major operation, which trafficked young Eastern European children into Britain to steal, beg, pick pockets and target consumers at cash point machines on the streets of London.
Commander Steve Allen, who led the operation, said more arrests were expected.
"While many of these crimes committed appear to be low level, we have evidence that organised crime networks are exploiting and driving the most vulnerable members of their own community," he said in a statement.
"With promises of a financial return, some poor families surrender their children who are subsequently forced to commit crime.
"Today's operation is about us targeting those behind organised crime networks on the streets of London, and the criminal exploitation of children."
All arrested were Romanian.


----------

